# Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in ein System eibauen



## mich (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne Wissen, wie man 2 Netzteile in einem System benutzen kann.
Ich habe schon in mehreren Videos gesehen, dass 2 Netzteile benutzt werden und frage mich nun, wie so etwas möglich ist bzw welche Gefahren es dabei gibt.

MFG,
mich


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in eis System eibauen*

Als Vorwort ein Hinweis - dies ist definitiv nicht empfohlen. Es gibt heute Netzteile jenseits der 1kW Grenze die genügend Leistung und Anschlüsse bereitstellen.

 Möglich ist das. Wichtig dabei ist beide Netzteile mittels Adapter oder eigener "Kabelbasteilei" so zu verbinden das die 20 bzw. 24-PIN Mainboardstecker mit dem Mainboard verbunden sind. Denn es gibt einen Startimpuls vom Mainboard wenn der Power-Knopf gedrückt wird. Und damit die Netzteile simultan starten ist es notwendig eine Überbrückung herzustellen. Ein manuelles Einschalten vom 2. Netzteil geht in gewissen Situationen ebenfalls, dann muss nur der 20/24 Pin Mainboardstecker überbrückt werden (oft wird eine Büroklammer genommen), passende Adapter gibt es für wenig Geld überall zu finden.
 Je nach Anwendung ist eine der beiden Möglichkeiten geeignet.
 Aber nochmals - dies wird NICHT empfohlen, Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr denn das sind Einsatzgebiete für die Netzteile nicht vorgesehen sind.


----------



## mich (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in eis System eibauen*

Aha..
Also verfällt die Garantie wenn man zwei Netzteile in ein System einbaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Auch wenns nicht empfohlen wird, mal eine rein technische Frage:
Sollte man die Netzteile untereinander besser verbinden - oder nicht? (abgesehen von der Power-On-Leitung)
Da gibts im Internet immer drei Meinungen zu:
- Alle Leitungen sollten zwischen beiden Netzteilen kurzgeschlossen werden, damit "12V" überall im System auch immer das gleiche ist und nicht z.B. Fehlerströme über Laufwerkskabel fließen
- Nur die Masseleitungen sollten verbunden werden
- Keine Leitung sollte verbunden werden, da sonst ein Netzteil ins leere arbeiten könnte, Strom in falscher Richtung durchs Netzteil fließt,...
Und falls letzteres: Können Komponenten dadurch Schaden nehmen (siehe ersten Ansatz)? Oder nur bestimmte? (Ist es also z.B. okay, die Zusatzstecker der Grafikkarte von einem anderen Netzteil zu versorgen, als das Mainboard? Oder nur Laufwerke?)

Wie gesagt: Das es nicht empfohlen wird, aber ist klar - aber was hält jemand mit Ahnung von der Technik für den zweibesten Ansatz nach "seien lassen"?


----------



## Imens0 (9. Juni 2009)

also ich stimme für die zweite Lösung: Masseleitungen verbinden. Ich weiß nicht was es bringen soll wenn man die 12V Leitungen UND die Masse verbindet verbindet.

Es ist ja so: Eine Spannung ist ein Potentialunterschied zwischen 2 Leitungen. Die Masse stellt die Null dar. (auch Ground genannt) Wenn zwei Netzteile unabhängig voneinander arbeiten und man die Masse von einem Netzteil nimmt und die 12V vom anderen um damit zum Beispiel einen Transistor zu schalten, dann kann sein dass es tut, kann aber auch sein dass es nicht tut. 
Wenn man die Masseleitungen von den beiden Netzteilen nun verbindet, dann fließt eventuell ein kleiner Ausgleichsstrom. Jetzt haben die beiden Netzteile das gleiche Ausgangspotential, (gleiche Masse) das bedeutet die 12V des einen entsprechen den 12V des anderen.
Ob es reicht die Masse von einer 12V Leitung zu verbinden oder ob die 5V und 3,3V Schienen ne getrennte Masse haben weiß ich nicht. Könnte man aber sicher einfach ausmessen.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!!

ich versuch mal ein Bild:
Der Abstand zwischen den Leitungen soll die Spannung darstellen.
2 Netzteile ohne Masseverbindung:

NT1:                                       ....................................NT2:
...........................................12V__________________

12V_________________


...........................................Masse________________

Masse_______________

Die beiden Netzteile haben verschiedene Ausgangsportentiale also wird es nicht sicher funktionieren.
Verbindet man nun die Masse ist das Ausgangspotential gleich und somit auch die 12V

2 Netzteile mit Masseverbindung:

NT1: ...................................                                    NT2:
12V_________________ ......... 12V___________________



Masse______________________Masse_________________


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und falls letzteres: Können Komponenten dadurch Schaden nehmen (siehe ersten Ansatz)? Oder nur bestimmte? (Ist es also z.B. okay, die Zusatzstecker der Grafikkarte von einem anderen Netzteil zu versorgen, als das Mainboard? Oder nur Laufwerke?)


Wenn der Potentialunterschied z.B. der +12V Leitungen groß genug ist, kann das durchaus vorkommen, deswegen rate ich auch dringend davon ab, das zu versuchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

@imens0: 12V<>12V. Das eine Netzteil hat in Ruhe eine Differenz von 12,3V zwischen Masse und "12V", das andere von 11,9V. Wenn man da nur die Masseleitungen kurzschließt, liegen immer noch 0,4V zwischen den 12V Leitungen - und man hat ggf. schon einen Ausgleichsstrom über die Masseleitung, für den ich gern wüsste, ob er ein Problem ist.


----------



## mich (9. Juni 2009)

Versuchen wird das auch keiner hier denke ich
Aber in vielen Videos in denen zum Beispiel mit vielen Festplatten gearbeitet wird, werden immer 2 NT´s eingebaut.

Hätte jetzt noch ne Frage:

Wenn man so etwas macht, muss man dann auf jeden Fall die gleichen Netzteile benutzen oder kann man auch zum Beispiel eins mit 1250 W und eins mit 500 W benutzen?

Ich denke man sollte die geichen verwenden, oder?

Und ich glaube es reicht, wenn man nur die Masse-Leitungen verbindet, weil es gibt ja auch bei nur einem Netzteil kleine Spannungsunterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Anschlüssen, also müsste es auch mit 2 Netzteilen gehen, ohne dass man die 12-Volt-Leitungen verbindet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @imens0: 12V<>12V. Das eine Netzteil hat in Ruhe eine Differenz von 12,3V zwischen Masse und "12V", das andere von 11,9V. Wenn man da nur die Masseleitungen kurzschließt, liegen immer noch 0,4V zwischen den 12V Leitungen - und man hat ggf. schon einen Ausgleichsstrom über die Masseleitung, für den ich gern wüsste, ob er ein Problem ist.


Ja, ist ein Problem, da du ja kaum einen Widerstand hast.
Auch ist das NT nicht dagegen abgesichert.

Heißt also, das hier die Kabel verglühen können, was dann zu einem Brand führen könnte.


----------



## Compucase (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehrere Netzteile in eis System eibauen*



mich schrieb:


> Aha..
> Also verfällt die Garantie wenn man zwei Netzteile in ein System einbaut.



Je nachdem wie man es macht. Nimmt man das zweite Netzteil mittels Adapter in Betrieb und betreibt damit nur HDD´s, ODD´s etc. und es sind keine "Eingriffe" von außen erkennbar (z.B. an den Kabeln) etc. nicht. Das hängt dann vom Hersteller ab wie genau er die Rücksendungen kontrolliert. Bei uns wird JEDES Netzteil an eine Teststation angeschlossen und geprüft wo der Fehler liegt. Bei seltsamen Ergebnissen wird es aufgeschraubt und detaillierter kontrolliert - bis die Ursache für den Ausfall gefunden wurde. 
So können wir erstens Anwendungsfehler finden und zweitens die Qualität stetig verbessern da wir unsere Probleme kennen und ausmerzen.




> Auch wenns nicht empfohlen wird, mal eine rein technische Frage:
> Sollte man die Netzteile untereinander besser verbinden - oder nicht? (abgesehen von der Power-On-Leitung)
> Da gibts im Internet immer drei Meinungen zu:
> - Alle Leitungen sollten zwischen beiden Netzteilen kurzgeschlossen werden, damit "12V" überall im System auch immer das gleiche ist und nicht z.B. Fehlerströme über Laufwerkskabel fließen
> ...



Wenn man es denn unbedingt machen will, dann sollte gar nichts untereinander verbunden werden und mittels Adapter das sekundäre Netzteil zum laufen gebracht werden. Die Netzteile sollten schön getrennt voneinander arbeiten. Doch auch das ist kein Garant für einen ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb. Bei zwei getrennten Netzteilen wird eins ja eh über das Mainboard und die Power-Taste eingeschaltet. Das andere sollte dann manuell betätigt werden, vor dem eigentlichen Systemstart, daran könnten dann Peripheriegeräte wie HDD´s, ODD,s, Lüfter etc. hängen.
Grafikkarten bekommen einen Teil Ihrer Energie (75Watt) aus dem PSI-Express Slot. Hängt nun das zweite Netzteil auch an der Grafikkarte wird diese über zwei Netzteile versorgt was zu Problemen führen kann, denn die gelieferte Energie ist nicht identisch. Es gibt auch bei baugleichen Netzteilen immer minimale Unterschiede welche durch die Komponenten verursacht werden. Wie bei CPU´s gilt auch bei Netzteilkomponenten - die gleichen Typen bringen nicht exakt die gleiche Leistung auf allen Parametern. Sicherlich nicht so drastisch wie bei CPU´s aber trotzdem messbar.




> also ich stimme für die zweite Lösung: Masseleitungen verbinden. Ich weiß nicht was es bringen soll wenn man die 12V Leitungen UND die Masse verbindet verbindet.



Ich nicht  Obwohl immer noch besser als die erste Lösung!




> Versuchen wird das auch keiner hier denke ich
> Aber in vielen Videos in denen zum Beispiel mit vielen Festplatten gearbeitet wird, werden immer 2 NT´s eingebaut.
> 
> Hätte jetzt noch ne Frage:
> ...



Wenn das zweite Netzteil, wie oben von mir beschrieben nur Platten und Laufwerke versorgt, ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering. In diesem Fall spielt es keine Rolle ob es gleiche oder unterschiedliche Modelle sind.



Egal wie man es machen möchte - macht es nicht. 1kW Netzteile und höher bieten genügend Leistung und Anschlußmöglichkeiten.

Und wenn jemand es doch mit zwei Netzteilen versuchen möchte, zwei Ratschläge:

1. NICHT DIE ERDUNG DES ZWEITEN NETZTEILS VERGESSEN
2. AUF EIGENE GEFAHR, ES KANN EURE HARDWARE ZERSTÖREN


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

Da hab ich doch mal eine blöde Frage?
Wieso zum Geier will einer zwei Netzteil in ein System bauen? 
Soll er doch eins mit mehr Leistung nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Bei mir wars seinerzeit ein "was hab ich JETZT griffbereit", allgemeiner stellt sich z.B. die Frage, was man macht, wenn das System lautlos sein soll (ich weiß, davon wurde an anderer Stelle schon abgeraten, aber es gibt eben Freaks  ). Passiv gehts nur bis 450-500W. Wenn man sich dann noch an die "50% Auslastung" im Interesse einer langen Lebenszeit halten will...


----------



## Imens0 (9. Juni 2009)

Dass man Netzteile parallel und in reihe schalten kann, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Steht auch in verschiedenen Betriebsanleitungen (Hab ich schon gelesen). Allerdings sollten die (oder müssen sogar) möglichst baugleich sein. Bei Parallelschaltung zweier identischer Netzteile addiert sich die Leistung und bei Reihenschaltung addiert sich die Spannung. Ich spreche hier von normalen Festspannungsnetzteilen. In wie weit sich das auf PC Netzteile übertragen lässt kann ich nicht sagen.
Bei unterschiedlichen Geräten weiß ich nicht wie sich die Sache verhält auf Grund von Innenwiderstand etc.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

PC Netzteile sind eben keine Festspannungsnetzteile sondern welche mit 'variabel regelbarer' Spannung...


----------



## Friday (11. Juni 2009)

Hinweis:
Die Masseleitungen der Netzteile sind intern immer mit der Erdleitung des Netzsteckers verbunden. Daher ist die Masse der beiden Netzteile immer verbunden, eine vollständige galvanische Trennung der beiden Netzteile ist daher unmöglich solange man die aus Berührungsschutzgründen vorgeschriebene Erdung/Nullung herstellt.
Sollte ein Bastler versuchen die Trennung "mit Gewalt" durch Auftrennen der Brücken in einem NT herstellen, schlachtet er garantiert seine Hardware.


----------



## Friday (11. Juni 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier von normalen Festspannungsnetzteilen. In wie weit sich das auf PC Netzteile übertragen lässt kann ich nicht sagen.


Ich kann es sagen: Das NT, das "die ersten 12V" liefern soll wird durch den Anschluß des "oberen" NTs kurzgeschlossen, weil die Masseleitungen über die Gehäuse und die Erdleitung miteinander fest verbunden sind.
Eine Reihenschaltung von PC-Netzteilen ist daher nicht möglich.


----------



## tobi757 (11. Juni 2009)

Viele Leute fragen sich ja warum z.B. 2x500W Netzteile und nicht ein 1000W Netzteil benutz wird, 2x500W Netzteile sind doch viel billiger in der Anschaffung als ein 1000W Netzteil oder ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

Ich habs noch nicht ganz verstanden. Nehmen wir mal ein CF/SLI-Gespann als Beispiel. Mein Netzteil packt die zweite nicht mehr. Jetzt nehm ich ein Zweites welches hier rummliegt, ganz anderer Hersteller/Watt/Spezifikationen. Kann ich jetzt mit dem Zweiten Netzteil nur die eine Graka betreiben? 

Sprich am 2. Netzteil hängt nur die Graka. Kann ich also das 2. NT mitn Draht kurzschließen, und dann die 2. Graka mit strom füttern, und dann den PC einschalten damit das 1. Netzteil den Rest versorgt? Oder müsste man es ziemlich Zeitgleich machen? Könnte die Graka/Mainboard schaden nehmen wenn nur die Graka strom bekommt aber der Rest der Komponenten noch nicht? 


Gruß


----------



## Friday (12. Juni 2009)

Die hier fehlenden Beiträge zur Diskussion "Reihenschaltung von PC-Netzteilen" habe ich in den Netzteilbereich verschoben in den Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tzteile-reihenschaltung-erdung-der-masse.html


----------



## Friday (12. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sprich am 2. Netzteil hängt nur die Graka. Kann ich also das 2. NT mitn Draht kurzschließen, und dann die 2. Graka mit strom füttern, und dann den PC einschalten damit das 1. Netzteil den Rest versorgt? Oder müsste man es ziemlich Zeitgleich machen? Könnte die Graka/Mainboard schaden nehmen wenn nur die Graka strom bekommt aber der Rest der Komponenten noch nicht?


Es könnte zu Ausgleichsströmen kommen, wenn man versuchen will, die GraKa allein an einem NT zu betreiben, weil es möglich ist, daß durch die GraKa Strom der 12V-Leitung des einen NTs zu dem anderen NT und von dort zu anderen dort angeschlossenen Verbrauchern (sofern vorhanden)fliesst. Daher würde ich eine sparate GraKa-Versorgung nicht ausprobieren wenn mir die Graka lieb ist.
Man kann sicher messen ob das gefahrlos möglich wäre, aber ob der Bastler ohne Meßtechnik und ohne Erfahrung das versuchen sollte halte ich für fraglich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm...wer erklärt sich bereit es zu testen?


----------

